# Purchased the INCRA Miter Sled



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

I already own the INCRA 1000HD Miter Gauge.
I want to add it to the INCRA Express Sled.
I ordered the INCRA Miter EXPRESS Sled yesterday.
INCRA want's $155, got it on Amazon for $133.
I really wanted the INCRA 5000, but figured if I like the Express sled enough, I could dedicate it to my 2nd TS, and get the INCRA 5000 for my main saw.

Anyone got the Miter Express? How do you like it?

Also, if you have the 5000, what'ya think of that?

Also,also, if you don't like me from previous threads, don't bother replying, K


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

I have the same combo and like it a lot. Nice combo of miter and small sled. A slight bit of a pain to tighten down the non-moving part of the sled with the Allen wrench. Otherwise a delight to use.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I hope that I can add one when I get my new shop built.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I have the express with the 1000SE gauge in it - LOVE that setup. I actually like it better than the concept of the 5000 cause I do take the miter gauge out once in a while for certain jobs which for me works better, but if you can have the 5000 and an additional gauge for those one-off jobs than you're all good to go. As for table surface and clamping - I find the express big enough for my needs, and have cross cut ~20" panels with it safely. I have never clamped anything to it so size of table and reach isn't as critical, but for smaller parts where it isn't safe to hold by hand it would work well (I just cut parts that small either on the bandsaw or by hand)


----------

